# [gelöst] ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.48.5::gentoo failed

## Sabaton

Hallo liebes Gentoo-Forum.

Ich habe aktuell ein Problem beim Systemupdate.

```
* Messages for package x11-libs/pango-1.48.5:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.48.5::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   ninja -v -j4 -l0 -C /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.48.5/work/pango-1.48.5-abi_x86_64.amd64 install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3092:  Called multilib-minimal_src_install

 *   environment, line 2175:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 2408:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 2062:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line 2060:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_install'

 *   environment, line  581:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

 *   environment, line 2165:  Called multilib_src_install

 *   environment, line 2625:  Called meson_src_install

 *   environment, line 1995:  Called eninja '-C' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.48.5/work/pango-1.48.5-abi_x86_64.amd64' 'install'

 *   environment, line 1152:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pango-1.48.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pango-1.48.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.48.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.48.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.48.5/work/pango-1.48.5-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.48.5/work/pango-1.48.5'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 103 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-lang/mujs-1.1.2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmujs.so.1.1.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/mupdf-gl (app-text/mupdf-1.18.0-r4)

 *      used by /usr/bin/mutool (app-text/mupdf-1.18.0-r4)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libmupdf.so.1.18.0 (app-text/mupdf-1.18.0-r4)

>>> package: dev-libs/boost-1.76.0-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libboost_chrono.so.1.75.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libboost_filesystem.so.1.75.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/liborcus-0.15.so.0 (preserved)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/liborcus-0.15.so.0.0.0 (preserved)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/liborcus-parser-0.15.so.0 (preserved)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/liborcus-parser-0.15.so.0.0.0 (preserved)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libboost_iostreams.so.1.75.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/liborcus-0.15.so.0 (preserved)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/liborcus-0.15.so.0.0.0 (preserved)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libboost_locale.so.1.75.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so (app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libboost_system.so.1.75.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libboost_thread.so.1.75.0

>>> package: dev-libs/icu-69.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.68

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.68.2

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_locale.so.1.75.0 (preserved)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.68

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.68.2

 *      used by /usr/lib64/firefox/libxul.so (www-client/firefox-78.10.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2 (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.2_p20210224)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libfrmlo.so (app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2)

 *      used by 6 other files

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.68

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.68.2

 *      used by /usr/bin/scribus (app-office/scribus-1.5.6.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/firefox/libxul.so (www-client/firefox-78.10.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2 (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.2_p20210224)

 *      used by 11 other files

>>> package: dev-libs/liborcus-0.16.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/liborcus-0.15.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/liborcus-0.15.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so (app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libscfiltlo.so (app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2)

 *  - /usr/lib64/liborcus-parser-0.15.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/liborcus-parser-0.15.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so (app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libscfiltlo.so (app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libsclo.so (app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.
```

Wie bekomme ich das Problem gelöst?

MfG,

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Mon Jun 07, 2021 1:28 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hi, hast du noch ein bisschen mehr von der Fehlermeldung? also quasi den build output, die letzten 50 Zeilen. oder 3 Zeilen um die "Error" Zeilen von GCC?

der reine emerge-FEhler hilft nicht unbedingt soooo viel.

Aber ein install fail ist ja idR schon nach dem compilen... vielleicht ein Speicherplatz Problem?

----------

## mike155

Wir bräuchten ein paar Daten... Im Prinzip das, was in der Fehlermeldung steht:

```
 * emerge --info '=x11-libs/pango-1.48.5::gentoo'

 * The complete build log '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.48.5/temp/build.log'.
```

Bitte nutze wgetpaste für das build log

EDIT: Max Steel war schneller...   :Smile: 

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

ich habe Gentoo als Gastsystem in VirtualBox laufen.

Habe den alten Zustand wiederhergestellt und in der "make.conf" ausser "python" auch noch "pango" rausgenommen.

Lasse Update über Nacht durchlaufen.

Mfg, 

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Habe den alten Zustand wiederhergestellt und in der "make.conf" ausser "python" auch noch "pango" rausgenommen.

 

Die USE-Flags "python" und "pango" (geht es hierum?) sind auch USE-Flags, die ich eher in package.use sehe. 

In "make.conf" sollten m.E. möglichst wenige USE Flags definiert werden - und nur solche, die...

nicht nur von einzelnen Paketen, sondern von vielen Paketen unterstützt werden... 

und die man zusätzlich auch bei allen Paketen haben will, die das unterstützen. 

"X" ist ein gutes Beispiel für ein solches USE-Flag. 

"pango" gehört bei mir nicht in "make.conf", weil es bei mir nur von einem einzigen Paket unterstützt wird. 

"python" und "perl" werden zwar von vielen Paketen unterstützt - aber sie bedeuten nicht, dass Perl und Python "an sich" installiert werden. Sondern sie bedeuten, dass bei den einzelnen Paketen einzelne Erweiterungen für und mit Perl und Python installiert werden. Diese braucht man aber in der Regel gar nicht - zumindest nicht bei allen Paketen. Und wenn man sie für ein paar wenige Pakete braucht, dann kann man die USE-Flags "python" und "perl"  für diese Pakete in package.use definieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich liegt es mit am Perl Update (da scheint die build order noch nicht optimal abgestimmt zu sein)

Schau auch mal ob die Vorschläge aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1136400.html weiterhelfen.

----------

## Sabaton

Problem ist immer noch vorhanden!

http://dpaste.com/ALGEBGQW4

Vor dem Systemupdate habe ich noch ein

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

durchgeführt.

----------

## mike155

Das hier scheint der Fehler zu sein:

```
Can't locate Locale/gettext.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Locale::gettext module)
```

Ist das Paket dev-perl/Locale-gettext bei Dir installiert? Wenn nicht, installiere es. Wenn es installiert ist, re-installiere es: "emerge --oneshot dev-perl/Locale-gettext".

----------

## Sabaton

Wenn das Systemupdate mit einem Fehler abbricht,  ist das System dann kaputt oder kann ich danach wie ich  gerade dabei bin mittels

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild

emerge --depclean --exclude gentoo-sources

revdep-rebuild

eclean-dist -d

rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*

reboot
```

weiter das Systemupdate durchlaufen lassen?

----------

## Sabaton

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Wenn das Systemupdate mit einem Fehler abbricht,  ist das System dann kaputt oder kann ich danach wie ich  gerade dabei bin mittels
> 
> ```
> emerge @preserved-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

Es folgen weitere Fehler!

Hab Gentoo auf alten Zustand zurückgesetzt und

```
emerge --oneshot dev-perl/Locale-gettext
```

durchgeführt und Systemupdate neu angestoßen.

----------

## Christian99

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Das hier scheint der Fehler zu sein:
> 
> ```
> Can't locate Locale/gettext.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Locale::gettext module)
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Vermutlich liegt es mit am Perl Update (da scheint die build order noch nicht optimal abgestimmt zu sein)
> 
> Schau auch mal ob die Vorschläge aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1136400.html weiterhelfen.

 

perl-cleaner (--all) ist vermutlich auch hilfreich, der findet dann auch noch evtl vorhandene weitere Probleme.

----------

## Sabaton

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

hat den Fehler nicht beseitigt, weshalb ich den alten Zustand hergestellt habe und nun

```
emerge --oneshot dev-perl/Locale-gettext
```

ausgeführt und Systemupdate nun über Nacht durchlaufen lasse.

----------

## mike155

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Wenn das Systemupdate mit einem Fehler abbricht,  ist das System dann kaputt oder kann ich danach wie ich  gerade dabei bin mittels
> 
> ```
> emerge @preserved-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Frage richtig verstehe. Ein System-Update starte ich mit

```
emerge --update --deep --changed-use -av @world
```

Häufig läuft das sauber durch, manchmal gibt es aber einen Fehler.

Wenn es einen Fehler gibt, versuche ich, den Fehler zu beheben. In dem von Dir beschriebenen Fall würde ich die Fehlernachricht im build log suchen und dann vermutlich dev-perl/Locale-gettext mit "emerge --oneshot dev-perl/Locale-gettext" neu installieren.

Danach würde ich wieder 

```
emerge --update --deep --changed-use -av @world
```

aufrufen, wodurch emerge da weitermacht, wo es bei dem Fehler aufgehört hat.

Etwas schneller geht es, wenn man 

```
emerge --resume 
```

aufruft, weil emerge dann die Abhängigkeiten nicht neu auflöst - sondern da weitermacht, wo es bei dem Fehler abgebrochen hat. Wenn man das Paket, bei dem es Fehler gab, im Rahmen der Fehlerbehebung schon selbst (neu) installiert hat, kann man auch die Option --skipfirst nutzen:

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Dann wird das erste Paket (bei dem es ja den Fehler gab) übersprungen - und es geht direkt mit dem nächsten Paket weiter.

Die restlichen von Dir genannten Befehle führe ich nur bei Bedarf aus - und wenn ich gerade Lust dazu habe. Insbesondere der Reboot ist eigentlich nur erforderlich, wenn man einen neuen Kernel baut - und selbst da warte ich häufig, bis ich den Rechner sowieso neu starte. Ja, in der Windows-Welt wird häufig rebootet ("Reboot tut immer gut"), was ausgesprochen peinlich ist. Unter Linux ist ein Reboot nur sehr selten notwendig.

----------

## Sabaton

Fehler ist immer noch vorhanden!

http://dpaste.com/CVES2HH95

```
gentoo /home/peter # emerge --info '=x11-libs/pango-1.48.5::gentoo'

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.9.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33, 5.10.27-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.27-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-8370_Eight-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:     8150316 total,   5199840 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2096116 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 03 Jun 2021 14:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 3de8a4f18465dfe173045aada13b04acde46142b

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p9::gentoo, 3.8.9_p2::gentoo, 3.9.4_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.51.0-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.23::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dbux declarative display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtk3 gui handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms legacy-systray libglvnd libkms libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma plymouth png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wallpapers widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS
```

----------

## Josef.95

Versuche es mal bitte in folgender Reihenfolge: 

```
perl-cleaner --all

emerge -av --oneshot help2man pango

emerge -avuDU @world
```

----------

## Sabaton

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Versuche es mal bitte in folgender Reihenfolge: 
> 
> ```
> perl-cleaner --all
> 
> ...

 

Das Perl-Problem scheint gelöst, aber es ist ein neues Problem dazugekommen!

```
gentoo /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.2_p20210421/temp # wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.2_p20210421/temp/build.log

Pasting > 250 kB often tend to fail with dpaste. Use --verbose or --debug to see the

error output from wget if it fails. Alternatively use another pastebin service.
```

Deshalb: https://www.imagenetz.de/fkRtu

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man diesen Fehler beseitigt?

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Von der Log-Datei habe ich nur die letzten 76805 Bytes bekommen - und der Fehler ist vermutlich weiter oben passiert.

Ich sehe aber zumindest:

```
FAILED: obj/content/browser/browser/network_handler.o 

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -MMD -MF obj/content/browser/browser/network_handler.o.d -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: fatal error: Killed signal terminated program cc1plus

compilation terminated.
```

Es könnte der OOM Killer gewesen sein. Siehst Du Meldungen vom OOM Killer in der Ausgabe von dmesg?

Du könntest es noch einmal mit MAKEOPTS="-j2" probieren.

Die Frage ist, ob Du qtwebengine überhaupt möchtest bzw. brauchst? Wenn nicht, könntest Du versuchen, das Paket durch eine Änderung von USE Flags loszuwerden.

----------

## Sabaton

Hier nochmals den Link zu "log" und "dmesg":

https://www.imagenetz.de/7GCmK

https://www.imagenetz.de/th2yg

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Oh ja, schau mal in die Ausgabe von dmesg. Da sieht man den Out-of-memory Killer in Aktion:

```
[37077.121628] cc1plus invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x100dca(GFP_HIGHUSER_MOVABLE|__GFP_ZERO), order=0, oom_score_adj=0

...

[37077.122707] Out of memory: Killed process 6931 (cc1plus) total-vm:2657380kB, anon-rss:1692288kB, file-rss:348kB, shmem-rss:0kB, UID:250 pgtables:4664kB oom_score_adj:0

[37077.318481] oom_reaper: reaped process 6931 (cc1plus), now anon-rss:0kB, file-rss:0kB, shmem-rss:0kB

```

----------

## mike155

dmesg zeigt noch ein anderes Problem: wilde Zeitsprünge! Das hat aber NICHTS mit dem qtwebengine bzw. OOM killer Problem zu tun.

```
[19641.503435] 03:13:34.090146 timesync vgsvcTimeSyncWorker: Radical host time change: 25 374 838 000 000ns (HostNow=1 622 776 414 090 000 000 ns HostLast=1 622 751 039 252 000 000 ns)

[19651.503889] 03:13:44.090609 timesync vgsvcTimeSyncWorker: Radical guest time change: 25 374 805 673 000ns (GuestNow=1 622 776 424 090 594 000 ns GuestLast=1 622 751 049 284 921 000 ns fSetTimeLastLoop=true )

[21932.024768] 14:53:39.119040 timesync vgsvcTimeSyncWorker: Radical host time change: 39 724 509 000 000ns (HostNow=1 622 818 419 118 000 000 ns HostLast=1 622 778 694 609 000 000 ns)

[21942.025615] 14:53:49.119955 timesync vgsvcTimeSyncWorker: Radical guest time change: 39 724 509 917 000ns (GuestNow=1 622 818 429 119 917 000 ns GuestLast=1 622 778 704 610 000 000 ns fSetTimeLastLoop=true )

[39924.777711] 05:32:55.390224 timesync vgsvcTimeSyncWorker: Radical host time change: 34 773 557 000 000ns (HostNow=1 622 871 175 390 000 000 ns HostLast=1 622 836 401 833 000 000 ns)

[39934.780298] 05:33:05.392726 timesync vgsvcTimeSyncWorker: Radical guest time change: 34 773 523 429 000ns (GuestNow=1 622 871 185 392 696 000 ns GuestLast=1 622 836 411 869 267 000 ns fSetTimeLastLoop=true )
```

Hast Du eine Ahnung, woher das kommt?

----------

## Sabaton

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> dmesg zeigt noch ein anderes Problem: wilde Zeitsprünge! Das hat aber NICHTS mit dem qtwebengine bzw. OOM killer Problem zu tun.
> 
> ```
> [19641.503435] 03:13:34.090146 timesync vgsvcTimeSyncWorker: Radical host time change: 25 374 838 000 000ns (HostNow=1 622 776 414 090 000 000 ns HostLast=1 622 751 039 252 000 000 ns)
> 
> ...

 

Die Zeitsprünge kann von den Sicherungspunkten in VirtualBox zusammenhängen, da ich aktuell hin und herspringe um die aktuellen Probleme und Lösungsansätze zu probieren. Dann speichere ich als den Zustand des Gastsystem um den PC eine Pause zu gönnen, auch wenn er noch arbeitet. Dann ist beim Starten des Gastsystem die System Zeit noch nicht aktualisiert aber er arbeitet schon weiter.

Ich ändere mal von MAKEOPTS="-j4" auf  -j2

Mfg, 

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Die Zeitsprünge kann von den Sicherungspunkten in VirtualBox zusammenhängen, da ich aktuell hin und herspringe um die aktuellen Probleme und Lösungsansätze zu probieren. Dann speichere ich als den Zustand des Gastsystem um den PC eine Pause zu gönnen, auch wenn er noch arbeitet. Dann ist beim Starten des Gastsystem die System Zeit noch nicht aktualisiert aber er arbeitet schon weiter.

 

Ah, gut! Dann ist es nicht weiter schlimm. Schlimm sind Zeitsprünge im laufenden Betrieb, weil dann Tools wie make gehörig durcheinander kommen.

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Ich ändere mal von MAKEOPTS="-j4" auf  -j2

 

Ja, das wird bei diesem Paket sicherlich helfen. Bei in C++ geschriebenen Paketen muss man mit bis zu 2GB RAM-Bedarf pro Prozess rechnen. Die meisten anderen Pakete brauchen viel weniger RAM zum Compilieren.

Alternativen:

Der VM mehr RAM geben

/var/tmp/portage nicht als tmpfs mounten (das kostet bei großen Paketen wie qtwebengine auch viel RAM, das dann nicht mehr für die Compiler-Jobs zur Verfügung steht)

Versuchen, qtwebengine durch eine Änderung von USE-Flags loszuwerden.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

mit MAKEOPTS="-j2" lief jetzt das Systemupdate sauber durch.

Ich bedanke mich an alle hier im Gentoo-Forum!

Ohne euch wäre es unmöglich als Gentoo-Neuling die Probleme zu lösen und immer neues dazuzulernen!

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

